# Has Anyone Heard the Axiom LFR180 Center Channel



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I haven't been able to find a review and I was wondering since I have the M100s


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I arranged to get a full Axiom 5.1 system for review and they sent me the initial "we're working on your order" email on June 1st. Every 3 weeks or so I got an update, but then they stopped coming on August 30th. The M100 was not part of it unfortunately, so I can't really provide much insight as to how that might perform, but assuming the system does show up I can give you my 02 on some of their other gear.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The LFR180 is an omnidirectional center channel which includes a DSP unit for routing signals to the front and rear speakers so it also needs a 4 channel amp to power it. It sounded like an interesting concept but I don't know if the gains warrant the price


----------

